# CHS Medical?



## Will980 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello, I have seen some ads for CHS Medical looking for paramedics in Iraq and Afghanistan and I was wondering if there was anyone on here that has current information on type of work you would be doing, working conditions, pay, etc. I have read some older posts on here but most are from 2009 time frame so I would like some updated information. 

Thank you,

Will


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 24, 2015)

Comprehensive Health Services (CHS) with their HQ just down the road from me here in Florida. They have come a long way from where they were a few years ago, prior to their massive win of the Iraq contract.

Basically, they got very lucky or knew the right people and were awarded the BLiSS Contract in Iraq after the military "left". This meant they operated the hospital with surgical capabilities and emergency responder services along with small surrounding clinic support.

They have had this contract for 4-5 years now and nearly lost it a time or two before they got their act together, realized they were screwing the golden goose and reorganized a bit. Of course...that contract has been slowing down and drawing down significantly. It is not near the level it once was.

So...with the pending draw down in Afghanistan, less NATO troops and the US once again saying "we are leaving too", which is always a load of crapola...the USG put out a contract for a company to provide the same services in Kabul that were down in Baghdad. It was a tough and grueling process, however CHS won yet again.

That contract is not yet ramping up to the scale it is supposed to be. There are always delays, challenges and task order changes.

Other than that, CHS has a couple smaller clinics organic to a large government contractor on some bases in Afghanistan. These clinics are Role 1 which means basic, primary care. It is the first stop for the employees prior to going to the next level of care...which is run by another private entity on the bases.

The CHS clinics have a PA as primary practitioner with the medics operating in an admin/support role to the PA. They only have 1-2 paramedics at each location.

For best results...walk into the HQ and speak to someone there. Nothing beats showing up in person.

Good Luck.


----------



## Will980 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## pcbguy (Sep 2, 2015)

The ALiSS contract in Kabul has started. EMS service at both Embassy compounds. The hospital there will be a bit but there is talk of going with a Role 1 in the meantime. 

There is also a NATO contract that just started in Kosovo also. Small Role 1 with a US Medic and NATO Medic and Doctor.

If you are interested and have the required years of experience(3 minimum), send me a PM and I'll point you in the right direction to get your resume out.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 22, 2015)

" years of experience(3 minimum),"

This number keeps going up all the time. :/


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2015)

fm_emt said:


> " years of experience(3 minimum),"
> 
> This number keeps going up all the time. :/


Not really. The past five years at least had asked for three years experience at a minimum


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 22, 2015)

Anyone on a CHS contract currently?

Also, three years has been the "minimum" for some time now.


----------

